# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Сравнение 8-ми ядерных смартфонов

## dastin

Сейчас их уже очень много на рынке есть, но все же, я наткнулся вот на такой материал сравнения Highscreen Thor и Samsung Galaxy S4

порылся на маркете и нашел еще схожих моделей ВОТ
по сути все одинаковое и близкое друг к другу по параметрам, но ценник в большенстве случает отличается очень сильно...так как же выбрать?

----------


## VictorSuimb

Была такая же халява на HTC, но со временем у меня все эти гигабайты отобрали 
Смысл есть еще пытаться или "раскатаю губу" и все опять накроется?
AikITiC:  спасибо

----------

